# Vor, während oder nach Sturm angeln?



## Kiru4 (21. Juni 2014)

Moin, 
ich hab nach langen ruhigen Wetterphasen mit beginnendem Wind gut gefangen, das Wasser trüb, Planzenzeugs unterwegs aber nicht so viel das stört. Ein Tag später ne 7, war ich aber noch nicht. Immer gewartet bis der Wind nachlässt und dann wieder ans Wasser. Aber die Fänge waren immer deutlich schlechter als bei beginnendem Wind. Kann es sein das die Fische sich im Sturm die Bäuche vollschlagen und mit nachlassendem Wind ganz aufhören zu fressen? Wann ist nun der beste Zeitpunkt zum fischen, bei Beginn oder während dem Sturm?

VG
Thomas


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vor, während oder nach Sturm angeln?*

Bei Sturm bleibe ich drin.
Ziehe aber gern zum Wasser wenn alle anderen abhaun.
Bei Wind, kann auch ruhig kräftig sein. 
Im Sommer immer Wind von Vorne im See nie umgekehrt.


----------



## NaturalBornFisher (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vor, während oder nach Sturm angeln?*

Hallo Thomas, 

ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Keine pauschale Regel aber doch klare Tendenz:
zunehmender auflandiger Wind, auflaufendes Wasser sind positive Faktoren.
abnehmender auflandiger Wind, ablaufendes Wasser sind negative Faktoren.

Erster Sturmtag, besonders nach längerer Flaute meist sehr gut, zweiter und dritter Tag meist mau, danach bei anhaltendem Starkwind wieder bessere Ergebnisse.

LG C.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vor, während oder nach Sturm angeln?*

im sommer(so ab 18° wt) ist für dorsch und co stark ablandiger wind besser als auflandiger...
auflandiger wind bringt warmes oberflächenwasser, ablandiger bringt kühleres "tiefenwasser"...

wenn es richtig ablandig pustet kann das schnell mal 4°,oder mehr unterschied machen...und dann kommen auch meist wieder fische mit, denn nahrung ist im sommer in strandnähe auch ohne sturm mehr als reichlich vorhanden...

nur für aal ist auflandiger wind im sommer gut...


----------

